# Mudskipper Tank Questions



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I was doing a LOT of research and found the PERFECT tank for my mudskippers. But I have questions about the tank, my questions about the mudskippers ill post in the Brackish section if you know anything about them.

Okay well, here's the site I found Click look for 45 long. $60 for a brand new 45 long? Im sure that's the best deal ever, the tank's even cooler! Here's my questions.

- What kind of lighting would fit on this, im going to ask the company, I think it's the 24" becaue 48 / 2 = 24  most likely 2 24". 
- Would this handle a brackish tank? Semi-Filled of course 
- Im asuming with only 15 gallons filled, + 10lb. of sand + Driftwood = Less then 350 pounds?  Im almost positive 

If you have any comment's please tell! Ill be buying the tank ASAP with hood's, 24" lights, then when I get enought money, ill buy a filter, sand, and salt, and driftwood. Then ill get the skip's!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

> $60 for a brand new 45 long? Im sure that's the best deal ever, the tank's even cooler!


$60 plus shipping....I'm sure glass tanks weigh a good bit.  And I'm not even sure they ship the bigger tanks....might wanna confirm that. Alot of times they will let you pick it up at shows if they are in your area.



> What kind of lighting would fit on this, im going to ask the company, I think it's the 24" becaue 48 / 2 = 24  most likely 2 24".


I'd go with a 48" fixture.



> Would this handle a brackish tank? Semi-Filled of course


Sure.  Why wouldn't it?

Remember it doesn't come with a stand, so you'll have to buy one or make one.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I made my desicion, today im going to go look for a 50-55 gallon with stand. But have another desicion to make and I need your oppinion! Here's the 3 options I have when I get the tank.

1 - Move only 1 fish into the tank, the pleco. And add a varitey of oddballs, or some other appealing fish. (I don't like Fancy guppy's I like fish that get a little bit bigger so don't reccomend that.) 
2 - Make a really cool (But really expensive) Mudskipper Habitiat
3 - Or make it a turtle paradise!  I love turtles but they kinda smell bad, I think. XD


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

-Bump-  :console:


----------

